# where do you buy gigs around daphne



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wallyworld,Dicks and BPS dont show any.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I build mine. But pm cosson gigs he'll have what you need. Did you get to see the jub this morning ?


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

flounderslayerman said:


> I build mine. But pm cosson gigs he'll have what you need. Did you get to see the jub this morning ?


Yea...got there about 6:30 and it wasn't much,they said it was a lot better yesterday.I got 2 15in flounder and 2 mullet though ..saw lots of tiny flounder and some shrimp pods swimming around. Was pretty cool!!...never seen one before and cant wait till next summer to see a good one.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I hate having to work it causes me to miss jubs. I got on one really good one this year. As long as the water is hot there's a chance for one with the right wind.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

If you just want to get a cheap gig to try out gigging get a BnM #8. Most bait shops should have them. They just don't last long.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Man if you are walking in a jubilee make you one. Go to home depot and get you a 3/8 threaded rod and drill a hole in an old broom stick or wooden dowel. Screw it in there about 3 inches and leave 5-6 inches sticking out. This is what I use when walking and the flounder will stay on it and you dont have to put your hand under them to pick them out of the water. Some people like dragging a stringer on a metal rod. You can buy them at fishermans discount on 98 in fairhope or other plades. I just dont like to walk and drag all that weight but thats me. If you are using a boat buy a cosson gig head and get a boutwell handle from the blue water ships store in foley and you will be set. You will need to make a rake to get the fish off cause once you stick them with a cosson gig its on there...


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You can get boutwell poles at cambells hardware in robertsdale also. I use a s


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You can get boutwell poles at cambells hardware in robertsdale also. When I wade I use a stainless rod with a barb on it and a stringer attached to it. Just stick em and slide on the stringe but it can be pain to drag a bunch of fish.


----------

